# America – Land of the Nutters.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It has been reported that in the State of Louisiana their citizens are being told to stop taking the horse medicine Ivermectin as it has caused the death of some who have used it and it is hospitalising many more people.

This extra influx of their citizens into hospital beds has prevented other patients from being admitted to Hospital.

Apparently people with gunshot wounds are complaining that those suffering from the effects of Ivermectin are blocking treatment and beds that they wish to occupy.

Yes, gunshot wounds - a normal day for the populace of America it seems.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> It has been reported that in the State of Louisiana their citizens are being told to stop taking the horse medicine Ivermectin as it has caused the death of some who have used it and it is hospitalising many more people.
> 
> This extra influx of their citizens into hospital beds has prevented other patients from being admitted to Hospital.
> 
> ...


You would think that with so many guns and rifles in circulation in USA they would have better training for everyone to avoid accidental discharge. Like unclipping the magazine, checking the breech and ensurin the safety catch is applied. Also never pointing a gun anywhere other than the floor or the sky. At least the guy in the clip only blew his wife out of bed upstairs.

However, most of the deaths and wounds are far from accidental.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> ... Also never pointing a gun anywhere other than the floor or the sky. ......
> Rywhere
> Geoff


If only. I worked with the army day after day. I often wished they'd been told that. But the worst I ever saw was in Israel, guns pointed everywhere.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Never put your finger on the trigger until you aim to kill!....Here endeth the only lesson!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or make hole in your own foot.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My nephew is growing up over there. I remember one year, when he visited here, he was reluctant to return home. It turned out it was not our hospitality causing his reluctance but the realisation that this country was gun free.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The number of rural roads signs shot full of bullet holes tells the story.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

As an American all I can say is that it is only a percentage of the population, not all of us. But I really don't get it, there is just not limit to stupid and they keep breeding.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any relation to Matt Helm ???


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Any relation to Matt Helm ???


If I told you I would have to kill you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So long as you bring all the crumpet, there are worse ways to go.


----------

